# How to spend $100 on s/water estuary lures?



## xpostmanx (Oct 28, 2012)

G'day Guys, newbie here.

I am looking to buy some hardbodies for use in the estuaries, creeks and rivers around SEQ, most likely Noosa and Tin Can Bay. I intend on targeting the usual suspects, flathead, whiting, bream etc. I am pretty well stocked up on soft plastics.

My intentions are a mixture of trolling and casting. I can't foresee a need for anything deeper than 3m, but happy to be corrected. I'm hoping to achieve a compromise of quality and quantity and would be disappointed if I walked away with less than 6 or so lures. Contemplating purchasing from motackle unless anyone can offer a better alternative?

What are your suggestions as to what I _need_?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

There's an eBay store in the states called ilovehardbait. They do lucky craft lures for about 13-15 bucks a pop and if you but 3 or more you get free shipping. A mixture of bevy shads, cra-peas and small pointers in a range of depths will see you pretty well sorted.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

$100 won't get you too much but here's my pick.

For trolling a lively lures micro mullet,
Surface fishing (casting) NW pencil and a very cheap cupped face popper (any brand)
Deepwater cranking (casting in around 2- 2.5m) ecogear ck-40
Shallow cranking (casting in less than 1.5m) atomic crank 38's medium.
Any change from that buy more poppers.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

For flatties i like the pink tilsans, there not a bad price either.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

xpostmanx said:


> G'day Guys, newbie here.
> 
> I am looking to buy some hardbodies for use in the estuaries, creeks and rivers around SEQ, most likely Noosa and Tin Can Bay. I intend on targeting the usual suspects, flathead, whiting, bream etc. I am pretty well stocked up on soft plastics.
> 
> ...


PM me. I have about 20 new lures I don't need, available at bargain prices (bought overseas on eBay). Lots of brands, diving depths and colours.

trev


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

> PM me. I have about 20 new lures I don't need, available at bargain prices (bought overseas on eBay). Lots of brands, diving depths and colours.
> 
> trev


I have a new chant for you Trev .......

Stay away from EBay

Has nice rhythm and rhyme, repeat 100 times every morning before getting out of bed.

Your welcome.


----------



## lightly (Oct 25, 2012)

http://www.weflickfishing.com/ if you have a look at these guys videos, the lures they use in the videos are the lures they sell, and they got videos just about some of the lures they're selling as well.


----------



## xpostmanx (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

scoman said:


> I have a new chant for you Trev .......
> 
> Stay away from EBay
> 
> ...


I think ebay on its own it fairly safe, but when it's turned into a cocktail then things get out of hand :lol:


----------



## gtrain311 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey mate I went through the same start out with buying hard bodies a couple months ago. If you don't mind waiting over a week motackle are a good start purely for range in the one place. EBay is great for price but look out for cheap knock offs and just general cheapness. My top hard bodies so are 76 & 90mm sebile koolies, sx40 ecogear and Berkley 40mm fatdog. All got cheaply off eBay.


----------



## gtrain311 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey mate I went through the same start out with buying hard bodies a couple months ago. If you don't mind waiting over a week motackle are a good start purely for range in the one place. EBay is great for price but look out for cheap knock offs and just general cheapness. My top hard bodies so are 76 & 90mm sebile koolies, sx40 ecogear and Berkley 40mm fatdog. All got cheaply off eBay.


----------



## xpostmanx (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------

